# What ever happened to the Skull & Bone's Miss Rose?



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone here know what happened to the guy who bought Rob's (from Skull & Bone's website) Miss Rose cemetary? Rob lived in Atascadero, CA and as I recall sold or gave away the Miss Rose props to someone who lived up the Pacific Coast. I really wanted to see what he did with it this year. Really hoping there's a website with pics to see.

I learned a lot from Rob's work and miss visiting his website. I hope Rob had a relaxing year, enjoyed Halloween from a different perspective this past year, and am sending my best wishes and thanks for his years of sharing his talent with everyone. He'll not soon be forgotten.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

He took the page down too? Does anyone it in their..whatever it is called: cache??


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The House Bloodthorn haunt has Miss Rose now. Here's a link to the thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19269&highlight=rose+haunt


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Otaku! I haven't been able to make it over here as much as I would have liked and am just now getting around to exploring the posts with people's videos. Really appreciate being fast-tracked to the "House Bloodthorn" with the link. And now I know the rest of the story....! I think Bloodthorn did a great set up with his yard haunt and the photos looked great too. I really do love his Tree of Woe.


----------

